# SpeedCubing RDJ’s Road to WR



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Hey there, I have a comp on the 25th of June, and Im competing in Square one, 2x2, and skewb. I just learnt how to solve a square one, and i average a minute. The cutoff is 2 attempts to get <25.00, so I need to cut down 25 secs from my solves. Any Tips? Is this possible? anyway I will be updating my progress here, including the comp results.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey there, I have a comp on the 25th of June, and Im competing in Square one, 2x2, and skewb. I just learnt how to solve a square one, and i average a minute. The cutoff is 2 attempts to get <25.00, so I need to cut down 25 secs from my solves. Any Tips? Is this possible? anyway I will be updating my progress here, including the comp results.


singapore?

Yep same come see u there


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Just got a new PB for squan: 42.53!
Scramble: (-2,0)/ (6,3)/ (-1,2)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/

Glad to see my times improviNg over time!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

New PB again! 36.46! Happyyyy


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 3, 2022)

Starting the Day off with a few solves, happy to announce that I have broken my PB again! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-03
avg of 5: 55.65

Time List:
1. 55.06 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0) 
2. 55.45 (0,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-5,0) 
3. (1:06.19) (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
4. 56.43 (3,-1)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,-2)/ (-5,0) 
5. (34.11) PB (-5,0)/ (3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 3, 2022)

YESSSS just broke my PB again! 33.04!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 3, 2022)

New pb! Got it in the speedsolving comp this week, 

*43.95 average*42.57, 37.33, 32.80(PB), 57.97, 51.96


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 3, 2022)

nice! my sq1 pb is 1 minute 52 secs


edit: it's 1 minute 17 secs now, nvm


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 4, 2022)

Hahahaha New PBBBBBB!
also new pb a05.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
avg of 5: 40.70

Time List:
1. 37.33 (-3,5)/ (3,6)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,0)
2. 32.80 (3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,0)
3. (57.97) (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-2)
4. 51.96 (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0)
5. (31.62) PB (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)

edit: just did another 34.57 solve…
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
avg of 5: 39.78

Time List:
1. 32.80 (3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,0) 
2. (57.97) (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-2) 
3. 51.96 (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0) 
4. (31.62) (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0) 
5. 34.57 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
avg of 5: 39.65

Time List:
1. (49.12) (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)
2. 48.68 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/
3. (30.60) (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (5,2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/
4. 37.45 (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)
5. 32.81 (1,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)
new ao5 pB!!!! Getting closer to sub 30, still have 20 more days to reach sub 25!!!!

also, new single pb of 30.48


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 5, 2022)

NEW AO5 PB again!!!
SUB 35
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-05
avg of 5: 34.76

Time List:
1. (30.60) (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (5,2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ 
2. 37.45 (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0) 
3. 32.81 (1,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
4. (38.73) (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-3) 
5. 34.03 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 6, 2022)

NEW PB sub 30!!!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06
single: 29.71

Time List:
1. 29.71 (-3,-4)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0)


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 6, 2022)

NEW AO5 PB!!!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06
avg of 5: 33.03

Time List:
1. (29.71) (-3,-4)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
2. 31.40 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-4) 
3. (39.42) (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
4. 35.95 (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0) 
5. 31.75 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/

finished 101 solves this week
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06
avg of 100: 49.25

Time List:
1. 1:01.32 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0) 
2. (1:31.03) (0,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (4,-4)/ 
3. 1:05.05 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-5,0) 
4. 1:25.56 (-2,0)/ (5,2)/ (1,4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
5. 1:13.14 (0,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)/ 
6. (1:31.63) (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (1,0)/ (5,0) 
7. (1:26.63) (-5,0)/ (-1,2)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,0)/ 
8. (1:29.79) (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (4,0)/ (2,-1)/ 
9. (1:43.26) (4,-3)/ (6,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0) 
10. 1:21.08 (-5,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0) 
11. 49.76 (0,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,3)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-2)/ 
12. 1:02.30 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
13. 1:01.85 (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0) 
14. (20.63) (3,-4)/ (-2,4)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
15. 42.53 (-2,0)/ (6,3)/ (-1,2)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ 
16. 36.46 (1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (3,-4) 
17. 59.98 (0,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ 
18. 1:02.39 (-2,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (2,-4)/ 
19. 39.65 (-5,0)/ (2,5)/ (4,1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2) 
20. 1:13.40 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
21. 1:02.90 (1,6)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (-4,-2) 
22. 50.25 (-2,-3)/ (6,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0) 
23. 51.07 (-3,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-4) 
24. 56.66 (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (4,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
25. 1:03.42 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,0) 
26. 54.86 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0) 
27. 1:07.01 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ 
28. 1:02.96 (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0) 
29. 1:02.17 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0) 
30. 1:15.05 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0) 
31. 53.58 (3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2) 
32. 54.38 (-5,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (6,-1) 
33. 1:01.73 (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (5,0)/ (4,-1)/ (0,-3) 
34. 54.05 (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0) 
35. 50.07 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,1)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (1,0)/ 
36. 38.59 (0,-1)/ (-5,1)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
37. 46.29 (4,0)/ (5,5)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
38. 43.68 (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-1)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-3)/ (-2,0) 
39. 55.06 (-2,0)/ (3,-3)/ (5,2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0) 
40. 55.45 (0,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (-5,0) 
41. 1:06.19 (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ 
42. 56.43 (3,-1)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-1,-2)/ (-5,0) 
43. 34.11 (-5,0)/ (3,6)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ 
44. 1:02.57 (1,3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,-2)/ 
45. 43.02 (0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (5,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (1,0)/ 
46. 1:02.26 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0) 
47. 41.47 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-5,1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ 
48. 33.04 (-5,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ 
49. 46.23 (1,0)/ (5,2)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0) 
50. 52.89 (-3,-1)/ (0,6)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (3,0) 
51. 41.29 (0,2)/ (4,4)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0) 
52. 42.83 (-2,0)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0) 
53. 41.96 (0,2)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ 
54. 45.32 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (4,-1)/ (-5,0) 
55. 56.81 (0,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (4,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0) 
56. 39.59 (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-1)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,0) 
57. 33.67 (0,2)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
58. 46.34 (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,6)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (5,-2)/ (-2,-3)/ (-4,0) 
59. 45.81 (0,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ 
60. 54.31 (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-2) 
61. 41.84 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ 
62. 40.77 (3,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-4,-5)/ 
63. 41.23 (0,-4)/ (3,6)/ (-2,1)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ 
64. 42.71 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-3) 
65. 45.68 (0,-1)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0) 
66. 52.73 (0,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0) 
67. 42.57 (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0) 
68. 37.33 (-3,5)/ (3,6)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-4,0) 
69. 32.80 (3,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (2,0)/ (6,-2)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,0) 
70. 57.97 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (0,-2) 
71. 51.96 (0,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (3,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,0) 
72. 31.62 (-5,0)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0) 
73. 34.57 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ 
74. 47.56 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,2)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ 
75. 45.73 (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,-4)/ (4,0) 
76. 42.89 (0,5)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ 
77. 43.88 (3,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ 
78. 42.90 (0,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ 
79. 47.53 (0,2)/ (1,-2)/ (-4,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (5,-2)/ (0,-2) 
80. 37.83 (0,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-1,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0) 
81. 48.42 (0,5)/ (4,4)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (4,-4)/ (1,0)/ 
82. (30.46) (-2,3)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ 
83. 46.32 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-5)/ (4,-2)/ 
84. 58.09 (-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (2,0) 
85. 37.72 (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-3) 
86. 49.12 (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (6,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-2)/ (4,-4)/ (4,-4)/ (5,0)/ (6,0) 
87. 48.68 (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (2,-4)/ 
88. (30.60) (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (5,2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ 
89. 37.45 (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0) 
90. 32.81 (1,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
91. 38.73 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-3) 
92. 34.03 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2) 
93. 39.20 (1,0)/ (-1,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-2) 
94. (31.27) (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0) 
95. 41.06 (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0) 
96. (29.71) (-3,-4)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
97. 31.40 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-4) 
98. 39.42 (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
99. 35.95 (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0) 
100. 31.75 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-4)/

best ao12: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06
avg of 12: 35.09

Time List:
1. 30.60 (0,5)/ (1,-5)/ (5,2)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-2)/ (4,-2)/ (6,-3)/ 
2. 37.45 (3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0) 
3. 32.81 (1,0)/ (-3,3)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2) 
4. 38.73 (0,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-3) 
5. 34.03 (1,0)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (1,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-2) 
6. 39.20 (1,0)/ (-1,5)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/ (4,-3)/ (6,-2) 
7. 31.27 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,3)/ (4,-2)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (2,-3)/ (3,0) 
8. (41.06) (0,-1)/ (4,1)/ (5,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0) 
9. (29.71) (-3,-4)/ (0,6)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
10. 31.40 (0,-1)/ (-5,4)/ (2,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (4,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-4) 
11. 39.42 (0,5)/ (6,3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-1,0)/ 
12. 35.95 (1,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (6,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-1,0)

will continue to grind some more on the way to sub 25!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

*31.76*33.84, 34.13, 26.98, 33.16, 28.29
Got new PR ao5 and single !!!!!! Got it in the speedsolving.com comp Close to sub 30


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Decided that i have too many goals in mind, so im doing a whole progression thread.
Goals:
Finish my Chinese PowerPoint on Rubiks cubes
Grind and learn some more algs on YT or Andy klise’s website for Square one
Grind 2x2 and learn full CLL to be sub 3 
Practise Skewb and learn some more algs to be sub 10
sub 12 3x3 
Practise 4x4 to be sub 1 min
learn yau for big cubes like 5x5

The problem is, I only have one squan, two lousy 5x5s and a horrible moyu 4x4 with water inside.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Very sure you can get sub 25 soon, keep grinding!


----------



## fortissim2 (Jun 7, 2022)

That's some crazy fast improvement right there! Try to one-look your cubeshape if you haven't already, you don't have to memorize algs but just try to look for the scallop-kite / scallop-scallop patterns.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

fortissim2 said:


> That's some crazy fast improvement right there! Try to one-look your cubeshape if you haven't already, you don't have to memorize algs but just try to look for the scallop-kite / scallop-scallop patterns.


I have memorised all the cs algs when i put all the corners together in one layer, not sure how to one look.
any tips and tricks?


----------



## fortissim2 (Jun 7, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> any tips and tricks?


I'm honestly really bad at one-looking too, I guess it just comes down to practicing and doing more solves.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

fortissim2 said:


> I'm honestly really bad at one-looking too, I guess it just comes down to practicing and doing more solves.


Will do that! Also I recommend Cube Master,”Samuel Fang” the youcuber if you want to improve on squan. He’s really good, I picked up a lot from him!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

New prya PR avg of 5!!!
First in the speedsolving comp for once!!! for now…

*2.38*2.85, 7.34, 1.89, 2.41, 1.77
Although the second solve was…


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> New prya PR avg of 5!!!
> First in the speedsolving comp for once!!! for now…
> 
> *2.38*2.85, 7.34, 1.89, 2.41, 1.77
> Although the second solve was…


Wish there was pyra at sg comp, you would have got the wr


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Wish there was pyra at sg comp, you would have got the wr


I don’t practise prya at all, so i might deprove


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-08
avg of 5: 31.31

Time List:
1. 32.83 (0,2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2) 
2. 31.76 (-5,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0) 
3. 29.33 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-1)/ (4,0) 
4. (36.42) (-3,2)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,-5) 
5. (29.25) (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-5,-3)
New ao5 pb!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-08
> avg of 5: 31.31
> 
> Time List:
> ...


nice, that is faster than my pb single. how long have you been doing sq1 for?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Just learnt sq1 at the end of last month


NigelTheCuber said:


> nice, that is faster than my pb single. how long have you been doing sq1 for?



NEW PB!!!!! Broke the SUB 25 borderrrrr!!!! 23.43!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-08
single: 23.43

Time List:
1. 23.43 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)

YAY now goal is sub 25 avg!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-09
avg of 5: 27.04

Time List:
1. 28.93 (1,0)/ (3,6)/ (2,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0) 
2. 23.43 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (0,3)/ (1,-2)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0) 
3. (29.34) (-3,2)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-2)/ (6,0) 
4. (20.45) PB (-5,3)/ (0,3)/ (6,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (5,-2)/ (1,0)/ (-3,-3) 
5. 28.75 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-4)

NEW PB!!! 20.45seconds and pb ao5 of 27.04!!! Must keep consistent!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey guys, decide to be more ambitious and learn m2 for 3x3 blind. I haven’t done a successful solve yet, but its gonna be one of my goals.

Goals:
1. Solve the cube blindfolded
2. grind sq1 to be sub 25 
3. learn full cll
4. Grind skewb to be sub 8 
5. Grind 5x5 sub 3
6. Grind 4x4 sub 1 
7. Grind 3x3 sub 12
8. Grind 6x6 sub 5 
9. Get a new 4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7 
10. Grind 7x7?
11. learn 3 style for blind and FMC
12. Grind prya And Megaminx? 
14. Solve my mastermorphix
15. learn 4x4 blind and multiblind 
16. Get NR for one event.

these are my long term goals. There’s more but Nvr mind.

my cube collection:

2x2: yuxin non mag, gan 249 v2 m, yj yupo m, x man flare
3x3: Gan 354 M V1(main), X man tornado V2, yuxin little magic non mag, unknown brand, Gan ICARRY
4x4: moyu meilong 4 m 2020(main), Qiyi non mag
5x5: 2 non mag meilong 5x5 
6x6: meilong a bit mag 6x6
7x7: qiyi 7x7 (not the hays)
Skewb: qiyi skewb and no brand skewb
Prya: bell v2, qiyi mag prya
megaminx: qiyi megaminx
sq1: yuxin little magic mag 
other cubes: picture cube, weird cube, fidget spinner cube, ivy cube, qiyi mastermorphix.

Timer: moyu timer
Mats, scs mini mat and moyu huge mat for timer, random mat
blindfolds: 4, one broken


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Opened up a poll pls vote


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 14, 2022)

They are here!

Dunno why its called young joe cube on the box


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> I don’t practise prya at all, so i might deprove


doesn't practice, has a near world record ao5
also is deprove even a word lol


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 6, 2022)

My mum just took away all my cubes, except a Gan skewb that I snuck out.
Now I’m just gonna learn Sarah’s advanced method. Avg around 7-9secs

Is it a good idea?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 7, 2022)

I am going to be WR holder for skewb and all other events someday. Watch out for me!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

Remember the name: 
Darren Tan​


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 8, 2022)

Alright I have learnt all short and easy cases for Sarah’s advanced method today.
Next, tomorrow ill try to learn reducing to vertical u perm cases! 
At this rate ill learn all to be sub5 consistently. Now im 6-8 secs occasionally getting 10 and 9


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 8, 2022)

New skewb PB single of 2.95! 
Plus ao5 pb of 5.35
im gonna break the sub 5 barrier right after i learn full Sarah’s advanced


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 9, 2022)

Okay Ive learnt all reducing to vertical U perm cases. 
Moving on to reducing to horizontal ccw u perm (from PI)


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 9, 2022)

If I continue like this, ill will have learnt full sarah’s advanced in 16 days


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Nooooooo My mum searched my table and found my Gan skewb. Now I can never cube again until early October when all my exams end. Tho I will try to ”learn algs” by looking at the cube pictures on Sarah’s advanced pdf And memo the no of sledges and hedges I need to do for each alg And the orientation. 
Hopefully there will be more comps in Singapore at the end of the year and hopefully I can travel to Australia for worlds this year.
then the world record dream.
Till Im older after my major exams like 18 then I can consider going overseas more often to comps and become famous.


----------

